# Extra screw holes in 2015 Felt F4x frameset



## alxrmrs (Sep 3, 2016)

I picked up a 2015 Felt F4x frameset. Looking on the down tube and and the drive side dropouts there are some extra screw holes. I'm not sure what they are there for, does anyone know?




















I'm assuming the extra hole in the first pic is for front derailleur routing. I'm not sure what the extra hole in the near in the chain stay is for.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Perhaps electronic shift wire ports, and they failed to provide covers for those that choose to run mechanical shifting?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Those holes are used if you wanted to use a 2x drivetrain for mechanical shifting. There are bolt-on split cable guides that allow two cables to run externally instead of the single cable that is continuous housing on the 1x SRAM system.

SD


----------



## alxrmrs (Sep 3, 2016)

Superdave3T said:


> Those holes are used if you wanted to use a 2x drivetrain for mechanical shifting. There are bolt-on split cable guides that allow two cables to run externally instead of the single cable that is continuous housing on the 1x SRAM system.
> 
> SD


Thanks for the reply. So it looks like even for 2x setups you can run them both internally or externally?


----------

